# Beer bottle salt & pepper mills



## Spiceman (Nov 25, 2007)

Seeing Milpauls coke bottle reminded me of a pair of mills I made for a  competition. Beer bottles!

<center>



</center>

I would love to make them to sell but the problem I have is: 
The labels are from the brewery, and are self adhesive and the adhesive is meant for glass. After a few days air bubbles start appearing under the label. The wood had been given a few coatings of acrylic lacquer before the labels were attached.

I took them to the Brewery to have the labels put on. The two shown were included with the full beer bottles and went through the labelling machine. I had to make sure I kept my eye on them when they came out. The Brewery foreman was a little worried that they would end up in a local pub or on a supermarket shelf!

That was a nice thing to say!

So if any one can help with ideas of how I can fix self adhesive labels to wood instead of glass and end up with NO air bubbles I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 25, 2007)

Very unique idea. You have a couple collectors items there.


----------



## wpenm (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job! Good luck with ideas on labeling.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent work Chris
I have just been having a look at the TC web-site, you have certainly doen some very unique and skillful work.[:0]


----------



## gketell (Nov 25, 2007)

How long did you let the lacquer cure before putting the labels on?  Lacquer takes a week or more to fully cure and in the mean time still has some of its thinner in it.  Most lacquers are petroleum based and that may be affecting the labels.  

The other possibility is that what ever you are using to get that awesome shine has some wax or silicone in it.  You would need the fully cured lacquer to be polished with not residue of anything then the labels *should* stick.

By the way, BEAUTIFUL workmanship!
GK


----------



## louisbry (Nov 25, 2007)

Great idea and your work is outstanding.  How did you do in the competition?


----------



## Spiceman (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't get anywhere in the competition. I would love to say that they were thrown out because it was a woodturning not a glassware competition!!!!


----------



## txbatons (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are great. I'd be tempted to set those in the fridge during a party and sit and watch what happens.


----------



## R2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great Idea. I often sprinkle pepper over the top of my beer.[][][:0] So something like that is right up my ally.
 If you think I jest then give it a try. I think it helps toenhance the flavour of the beer, especially the darker brews. It is particukarly good on Guiness.


----------



## potter (Nov 25, 2007)

it's great!!!


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm speachless. Good thing I can type and write it. Those are awesome, Totally cool.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 30, 2007)

Those look great, Chris. Neat idea.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 30, 2007)

Fantastic Chris, I agree with Andy that the turning circle produces beautiful work![]


----------



## jenamison (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey one more that's fantastic work!!  My advise on the labels is to take them to a sign shop and ask them if they might reproduce (with the brewers permission) and they could probably use a different material made for wood and different adhesives.  They could probably do this on vinyl and the reproduction will be just like you see it.  If I can be of more assistance, I've done some sign business research and have some friends in the business, let me know.  amisoncollectibles@comcast.net

Take care,

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I want mine to look like old fashioned PEPSI bottles.[8D]

Mike


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, they look great. At first glimpse I thought that they were real bottles, until I noticed the one on the right.


----------

